# Forgetting things and general confusion



## T1Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi

I'm not sure if this is diabetes related and wanted to ask the question just in case...

Does anyone have any memory loss or confusion periods during the day? Over the past year or so I have started to forget things, sometimes serious things and I get confused easily, especially when speaking to others, my words don't come out the way I am thinking them. Lol it sounds really silly, but there was a time when I was an intellectual person and now I feel like I am not. 

My mother did have Alzheimer's when she was in her late 30's and it might be related to that? However my friends at work are asking if it can be related to my diabetes. I have no idea!  

Any of you experience anything similar?

Thanks


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 19, 2010)

T1Life said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm not sure if this is diabetes related and wanted to ask the question just in case...
> 
> ...



Hi that's a bit unsettleling for you, Have you tested for a low blood sugar when this is happening? Things like that have happened to me, I was telling my daughter the saying about seeing magpies and then she asked me again to say it, but I couldn't remember what I had said, it just wouldn't come to me, so I kept saying, try and remember, you have to say it to mum, Scary:O, Can I ask how old you are? best wishes Sheena


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi,

There has been another memory discussion lately about forgetting what you have injected, or if you have injected. What type of things are you forgetting?

I don't think I have ever had a good memory and it could be getting worse, I don't see how it could be D related, but who knows, if you are really concerned I would go and see my GP?

Cheers

Rossi.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, I have found that since I "retired early" from work (I'm now 63 and have not been at the office since 1999), my memory has deteriorated. At first I put this down to not needing to recall things as quickly as I once did, but I now forget people's names and I do find that I can't recall words which would normally have come to me in an instant - I was a secretary so words were my work and I find it very frustrating.

I think the confusion I get is diabetes related and often does come when I'm going lower in blood sugar levels - and I do seem to panic more when things don't go right - but again this could be my age.

I did worry that it was the onset of Altzeimers (?sp?) but I really don't think it is - however, with the family history you speak of I can understand your concern.  If it is really bothering you, may I suggest getting reassurance from your Dr ?

All the best,


----------



## tracey w (Dec 19, 2010)

Everything you describe is exactly how i felt when first diagnosed. It was very worrying as i generally thought of myself as very articulate before. It can knock your confidence too. 

It does settle believe me, but occasionally my words will come out wrong or seem a bit slurry, usually when my bg is high. If it is related to diabetes im sure it will settle over time. The way i think of it is, your bg is not what it used to be, sometimes high sometimes low, this will affect your cognitive function re speech, memory etc.

There was a thread on here along while ago i think re something similar, maybe one of the mods can find it?


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 19, 2010)

I've found this one ....

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7386&highlight=memory

A few days ago, I couldn't find my front door keys. They weren't in their usual place and eventually I went to the only place I thought they could be otherwise. And yes, there they were dangling from my front door key hole outside. They'd only been there all night!!

What a 'trustworthy' neighbourhood I live in!


----------



## T1Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for the replies 

I'm 26 years old. I haven't been in control of my Diabetes since I was diagnosed in 2003, my BG's have been high for years, from what has been said it could be that. It does make sense to get it confirmed, I just live in denial all the time when it comes to my health. I am trying to get under control, its just depressing finding out the damage i've done to myself over the years 

Alzhiemers scares me witless. Watching it as I grew up, my mother was just "not there" so to think that could be me one day...scares me. Think thats why I ignored my diabetes, she was not under control with her T1 and she ended up paying for it. I pray that at this present time it is my Blood Sugars and with control I can improve my health. 

I would speak to my GP if I liked him, he's what you call a "medicine-pusher" doesn't have time to talk just time to write a prescription and shoo you out the door. I might speak to my DSN at the hospital, she's really nice and helpful. 

On a happier note:
That thread is really helpful, thank you so much, just knowing that it isn't me alone makes me feel a little better. 

About the keys Andy lol  I once went to my previous house and tried to use my keys, got frustrated and starting turning harder with the key, the owner opened the door and looked so confused and angry. I realised I haven't lived there in over a year! That scared me then, I was so confused...but now I laugh it off! It makes great stories eh?


----------



## am64 (Dec 19, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I've found this one ....
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7386&highlight=memory
> 
> ...



ha use to do that regularly ...when hubby came back in evening he/d say id left my keys in front door allday ..im just terrified of doing that in the shop door ! i thought it was cos i was getting old !


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 19, 2010)

I sometimes have memory trouble and getting my words jumbled...

Created the word jingo last week when I tried to say jargon and lingo at the same time!!


----------



## tracey w (Dec 20, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I've found this one ....
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7386&highlight=memory
> 
> ...



thanks Andy, knew there was something, but couldnt quite remember 

I have done the key thing too


----------



## Glo (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi I have been going through the same thing, halfway through a conversation I find myself thinking 'I don't know your name' or losing track of what I'm saying.  Over the last month I have had 3 seizures and consultant is testing me for epilepsy, while my gp is convinced its the diabetes. Am really worried as I haven't been looking after myself properly and have been having a lot of high's which then rapidly jump to lows, spent about an hour chatting to gp who is extremely patient with me but still don't have any answers, so far ct scan, ECG & MRI have all been normal, have EEG on weds so just waiting for that. If this comes back normal then it is the diabetes causing the seizures and memory loss.


----------



## Lizzzie (Aug 31, 2013)

I come out with the wrong noun a lot in conversation. I can be picturing what I mean, but the wrong word comes out of my mouth.  I am generally described as being a bit 'scatty' by everyone I know. I just assumed that this was normal (I have a very hectic life) but am wondering if there's more to it.

I run rather low in general, wandered if hypos over time can cause permanent cognitive defects, certainly i'm not always low at the time it happens.

regarding Altzhimers, definitely better to get this checked out, stare it in the face and ask the right questions now, (can your GP refer you to a neurologist?) but just wanted to say I admire your bravery in doing so because obviously theres a risk of finding out what you don't want to and youre facing it anyway. Well done.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 1, 2013)

Any of you on statins?

I had that trouble which came on after I started taking a( BP lowering tablets and b) a statin.  other than that I only took insulin and I knew it wasn't that.

I decided to pack up taking one and see if it was that.  If not I'd try stopping the other.

2-3 weeks after stopping the statin (it was just pot luck it was that one I tried first) my memory miraculously improved, and by the time 6 weekds had gone by, I was as good as new.

I still have the old age thing - but that isn't SCARY whereas forgetting your only sister's name just as I was about to say it, mid-sentence, WAS.


----------



## PhilT (Sep 2, 2013)

Deficiency in some vitamins can cause mental confusion and memory loss. Niacin or B3 being a particular one.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 2, 2013)

I've had to give up my job because of memory problems that are still being investigated. Tests have proved it's nothing like Alzheimers or Parkinsons, but haven't revealed what it is that's wrong. I do regularly get confused and forgetful, I forget words, I forget to pay bills take, meds and attend appointments. I struggle with things I would once have taken in my stride, like finding my way around my new laptop, that's taken me months where once it would have taken minutes.

Since I was diagnosed just short of four years ago (Diaversary on Sept 8th) I've been on a real roller coaster of a ride and I'm convinced, though the professionals don't seem to agree, that it's got something to do with battling uncontrolled diabetes. It's only in the last few months that my diabetes team has found a way to get things under control. 

Definitely talk to your DSN about what you're going through, and perhaps consider seeing a different doctor if you can. You have that right. I'd book a double appointment and make a list of your concerns along with a few examples of occasions when the lapses have occurred. It could be any number of things wrong, many of which can be corrected with the right treatment and getting some answers is important for your peace of mind if nothing else.


----------

